# Mike???



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

what do you do....as PSTD consultant? what kind of consult,how does it work?Is there a tape for this?...to get rid of memeories? or to help deal?..I have to do this alone...hubby doesn not know everything..------------------Fuzzz...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi Fuzz,There are processes that can be used to help with PTSD, however it is a 1-1 process.I can give you some direction and idea of questions to ask any therapist you might approach.Rather than use the IBS board, send me an email on TimeLineServices###cs.com and I will get some information to you.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2001)

I did you an e-mail....thanx Mike.------------------Fuzzz...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2001)

Sorry,i meant to say....i send you an e-mail------------------Fuzzz...


----------

